# Polish Abandoned Chemical Factory Complex,Warsaw



## Ralphie (Oct 21, 2009)

In connection with the promise of the two explorers decided to set up this subject and show a few pictures
At the beginning of a little history:

Warsaw, Poland has had a long and trying history of war and strife. It is perhaps no wonder that even in the heart of a relatively prosperous Polish city one can still find a vast abandoned factory complex. This series of deserted structures began as an electric lamp production facility in the 1920s before being converted to construct radios for submarines by the Germans during World War II. It reverted to its old function after the war but was poorly managed and eventually abandoned altogether, with remnant containers of chemicals and other assorted scientific equipment left behind as a testament to its earlier uses.

I found him on the list of the Seven abandoned Wonders of the European Union:
http://weburbanist.com/2008/02/27/7...tles-retrofuturistic-factories/#comment-34848

Enjoy your virtual watching 

outside:


 




 

 


pictures taken from the roof of the factory:


----------

